# Anybody following the Miami Heat?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That team looks to be in a complete disarray right now.

Glad I am a Dallas fan, where our big German can play with a bummed ankle and a recovering sinus infection.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, Shaq, DWade, Walker, and Posey (not to mention their head coach) are all OUT for tonight's game.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Riley said he's just bummed about his team's inability to play D, calling them his worst team ever in that department.

Apparantly, he's not as tough as Pop. :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh _noooo_, he needs his surgery...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I love the fact that Ed brought all this up. Revenge!:yay: 
:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> I love the fact that Ed brought all this up. Revenge!:yay:
> :biggrin:


But what if we get called for a foul?? :chill:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dwade will still shoot 2 and that'll decide the game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dwade will still shoot 2 and that'll decide the game.


But..but...but...:mad2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> I love the fact that Ed brought all this up. Revenge!:yay:
> :biggrin:


oh no! I am not thinking about revenge at all. :biggrin: 

Dallas choked in the Finals, so they're playing like they won't make the same mistake twice. Miami won the ship when everyone doubted them. People are having doubts now, but the players are probably still thinking "it's ok, we'll be there at the end."

I like the first option since that's how dynasties are built. :biggrin:


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

Jason Kapono will be the leading scorer.

Calling it now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Look at their starting line up

Jwill/GP/Quinn
Wright/Hite/?
Kapono/Wright/?
Haslem/Doleac?/?
Zo/Doleac/Barron

Straight from the Miami board

They have HUGE depth problems.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Considering Shaq, Walker and Wade are out..that's not that bad a roster depth wise. Salary and agewise is something different.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Miami is done. Book it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Miami is done. Book it.


lol, Miami's still gonna make the finals. I'll gurantee it. Someone quote me or something.

They were just as low last year, then they went on that hot streak and won it all..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> lol, Miami's still gonna make the finals. I'll gurantee it. Someone quote me or something.
> 
> They were just as low last year, then they went on that hot streak and won it all..


My opinion. 

Shaq has too much pride to let the Heat miss the playoffs and once both are back the Heat need to come together and make a run. That's only possible because the East is horrible but I think they will do it. They are still my favourites to get back to the Finals unless it's safe that they won't make it to postseaso,

btw: Walker and Posey were deactived because their body fat wasn't within the team parameters :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

xray said:


> Riley said he's just bummed about his team's inability to play D, calling them his worst team ever in that department.
> 
> Apparantly, he's not as tough as Pop. :lol:


HAHAHAHAA, thats pretty funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So... Riley's out with knee and hip surgery, right?

We might want to keep an eye for any missing wrinkles or misplaced ears when he returns from his surgery....

nip/tuck


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> So... Riley's out with knee and hip surgery, right?
> 
> We might want to keep an eye for any missing wrinkles or misplaced ears when he returns from his surgery....
> 
> nip/tuck


lol :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> So... Riley's out with knee and hip surgery, right?
> 
> We might want to keep an eye for any missing wrinkles or misplaced ears when he returns from his surgery....
> 
> nip/tuck


hahahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol: thats a good one :lol::clap2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Miami is back in the eight spot in the East, so things are certainly looking better and it should only get better with Shaq coming back.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

miami are starting a bit of a roll, they won @ utah today by around 10 points


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DWade is still the...










There were 99 FT's in that game.... LOL Must have been a LOOOOOOOONG game.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

its going to be good too see them agaisnt the lakers tomorow,, going to be a good match i reckon


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> DWade is still the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Fixed.


LOL... but I kind of picture DWade as the pit-smelling type.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

